# Article on Summit packgoats



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

That was a very good article on Summit Packgoats (aka: Herb on this forum) in the Dairy Goat Journal this month. Go Herb!


----------



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

That was a good read..


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Fellas, I have yet to see it.

That all came about after I did a seminar for the Nebraska Sheep and Dairy Goat Assn., last fall. Going forward, I'm presenting the seminar on pack goats at the National Goat Expo, in October 2012.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Herb said:


> Thanks Fellas, I have yet to see it.
> 
> That all came about after I did a seminar for the Nebraska Sheep and Dairy Goat Assn., last fall. Going forward, I'm presenting the seminar on pack goats at the National Goat Expo, in October 2012.


That's cool. I should start doing seminars:

Ladies and gentlemen, today's seminar is on pack goats, which are very similar to herd goats, except they travel in packs, and store junk in little holes in the ground.

There are many types of pack goats, and I'd like to show you a few... there's a few.. and there's a few.

Pack goats would be our most important indigenous reptiles, except they are neither indigenous, nor reptiles.

Rex says all you have to be to be an expert is to be from out of town. ;-)


----------

